# Simplicity 9020 PTO Issue



## cey146

Looking for someone who has experienced, and solved this problem. Last year, I replaced the rear PTO drive shaft assembly. (located under the seat, through the transmission) Used it about 40 hours, and noticed a bit of a clanking noise. I shut it off and tore it down, finding the bearing at the very rear has failed.

It is a sealed bearing on the back side, with the front side of it on said drive shaft. The problem appears to be that the bearing fits loosely into the housing. It is a # 2171185SM bearing, .750 ID x 1.00 OD. On the Rear PTO Group Diagram, this part is pictured as #45.

In addition, the part shown as #39 Spacer, is no longer available. Mine needs replaced. Leaves me wondering where to get one. It doesn't do a lot of good to replace just a few parts, when the remaining ones will cause the new ones to wear out, again.

I'd appreciate your knowledgable responses.

Thanks.


----------



## film495

tricky, I expect to be doing some work on my PTO clutch soon, different model, but sure I'll find some of the same issues. just food for thought, I replaced a couple bearings in an auger shaft and actually put a tiny little tack weld to make it more secure, the issue was making sure not to heat it up too much and have a seal leak out, seemed to work good. for spacers, I've used washers of all sorts, or cut bits of metal and pinned between parts, just try to figure out what the spacer is doing and replicate it. sometimes I've searched around a lot, and actually found a spec on a particular spacer, and just replaced with a .12 cent washer, instead of ordering and OEM spacer for 7.99 --


----------



## cey146

Here is the diagram of parts which shows the shaft assembly which I replaced last year. Part #45 is the problem area, as well as part #39, as described above in my original post.


----------



## skunkhome

I would give Brenda Krauss at www.sandylakeimp.com a call and ask her. If they don't have the Simplicity part she may know of an alternative. I understand the rear pto can be a real bear. What impliment are you running.


----------



## cey146

Skunk,

I'm using the tiller with the 9020. I looked on sandylake's web site. Maybe I'll give her a call.

Thanks.


----------



## cey146

*9020 and at my wits end............*

Please help,

It has happened again. This time after only about 10 hours of use. The bearing at the rear of the PTO shaft, in the transmission continues to go bad. This is a very frustrating problem, and a time consuming tear-down and rebuild.

Can someone with some experience with this monster please come to the rescue??

See photo for a more clear understanding of the problem.

Thanks.


----------



## skunkhome

I know this is not an isolated issue. Check at GTT, Michael's Tractors, My Tractor Forum or SimpletrACtors. I know there are people there who have dealt with the same issue.


----------



## cey146

Started to work on this, and took a few pictures to better describe what I'm dealing with. Notice how the plate which attaches the 3-point hitch doesn't completely cover the bearing. The plate has now broken in half, but this has happened twice before, when the plate was intact. I haven't begun tear down from the topside, yet. Waiting for some additional insight.

As always, all help is appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## skunkhome

Is that your ARE commercial topper?


----------



## cey146

Why, yes it is!!!


----------



## skunkhome

Sorry, off topic, but how do you like it? I had one on my previous truck and it was a great dry top. On my newer truck I bought a Century top that looks good from a distance but is quite inferior and doors leak. I wanted to buy another ARE but the dealer jacked the price up $500 between the time I got the quote on Friday and returned to buy on Monday. When I asked why, I got a real smart arse answer so I went with to a different dealer. Century has poor quality control and apparently doesn't own a single jig. Components that are supposed to be the same length aren't.


----------



## cey146

Skunk, 
I bought the old truck at an auction. Have used it a year and a half, and am selling it. We have an ARE dealer nearby, and I buy hard shell tonneau covers from them, for each new truck I get. 
The commercial unit was on this truck, because it was a fleet vehicle for a utility company. It had worked very nicely for me.


----------

